# Poly's Per.Vert. room



## polyarcturus (Nov 22, 2014)

1000w hps parabolic bare bulb, 400w 7500k mh bare bulb.
Dimensions of flower 4.5x7
 
Veg 4.5x4 cfls t5 and a shop light.
 

Main Strains
Devil
Soud d
Nl
Skywalker kush
GunkxEhaze

Strains that Might get phased out
Gunk 
Kushx(purpxbgum)
G13


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 22, 2014)

4-6 plants 4-6 weeks veg 8 weeks flower. first four around mh last under 1000w.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 22, 2014)

Promix feed every time, tiger bloom, big bud, some dynagro grow week three I. Exchange for some tiger. And at week 5 kool bloom late flower in exchange for some tiger.

Co2 supplimented between 800-1600ppm


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 25, 2014)

northern lights


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 25, 2014)

mrnice devil


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 25, 2014)

Hitting 1gpw on this setup, calculated on 1400w.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 25, 2014)

Without a mom area about 300w or less needed to veg.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 25, 2014)

After sotting and thinking what has worked best for me this is what Ive decided I need to get nutient wise in order to create full semi organic line that suits my style.
sugars
mychorazai
amonium sulfate
protein nitrogen
map 
mkp
rock phosphate
bonemeal
ewc
high n guano
greensand
kelp meal
gypsum
dol. Lime
leonardite


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey Poly, what's happening mate? Haven't seen you round here for ages...either that or I'm not frequenting the same threads you are lol. Nice setup you got mate, pulling 1gpw is great


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 30, 2014)

Nah haven't been around just really getting back right. But I'm doing alright in the middle of switching to coco dtw currently things are well tho.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2014)

Well it's good to see you back man and glad to hear things are going well


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## AltarNation (Jan 3, 2015)

Sup dude... gonna keep an eye on you in here! I have also gone vert recently... look for a new thread from me soon...


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 3, 2015)

looking good and nice to see you around again.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 12, 2015)

1. skywalker kush 1/3 leafn it. Dont know if it's a duck foot pheno or just the way it grows, I've never really been able to get it to truely veg imo.

2. Took #1 skywalker and another strain devil (mrnice) that I'm pretty exp. With and am trying some preflower defolation.

3.&4. New brandx strain in the works, columbus cush.
it's kushx(purpxbgum) kush was bagseed, super stout indica afgan, the purp is beleived to be biddy early, and the bubblegum was bagseed an s1 from a stringy sat bgum. 

5.&6. Northern lights cola about 14" and a close up of a bud.

7. Another new brandx strain in the works that has me very excited. Im being foreward, but I think this will be a holy grail and a seed I need to mass produce. It is called Gaze.
Local strain GunkxEarlyhaze (mrnice) 
Smells like pinesol with a hint of berrys and gasoline it's awesome.


----------



## ethabhae (Jan 12, 2015)

omg i have never seen this pistils like...


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 22, 2015)

Gaze, gunkxearlyhaze, indica dom. Heavily, smells of mangos and skunk. Little to no branching.
 
northern lights and columbus cush 3 gal pots promix probably recycled 3-4x..
 
 
columbus cush, kushx(purpxbgum)
 

Stealth cab side project, filing cabinet, led & uvb cfl, s5 rain gaze, scrog


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 23, 2015)

Been working on the room all night took out 400w mh put a 100w hps.

Also going back to hydro, so happy fuck watering. 100% coco hempy dtw top feed. 10 tubes/sites currently but I think I can do a lot more. (Thus why res is almost 4ft of the ground.)


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 23, 2015)

I can really say I finally feel like I've reached a professional level with my shit.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 12, 2015)

Sigma, a chernobyl cross, ended up being a true herm with perfect flowes. all that work.. 
   

The room Is packed trying to get ready to move.
 

Poly's purp #1 and #4
  
skywalker kush 
  

Life's lemons putting on frost in the last few weels slh cross


----------



## Joedank (Apr 15, 2015)

looks good you still around??


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep


----------

